# Theoretically speaking



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

I have a theoretical question as I have just been perscribed cyclogest pessaries at 4+3 weeks pg. 

I had a previous reaction to cyclogest and had 3 days of diarreah and was wondering if it had any detrimental effect on the embie? After a previous mmc I am anxious about EVERYTHING! 

Thanks


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Arty. 

Congratulations. No diahorrea shouldn't pose a risk, the only issue would be dehydration. So as long as you maintained your hydration there shouldn't be an issue

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Kaz

I didn't think so but thought I would check! Just another quick questiuon I forgot to ask yesterday, I had my anti d injection after my ERPC in June, I am covered now for that aren't I?

Thanks


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes unless you have another issue In this pregnancy such as a fall/bleeding which we hope not. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Excellent, thanks, hoping this is my time


----------

